# 6 Weeks Tren A



## bigdtrain (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey Guys, in the middle of a cycle right now, and about to incorporate tren a 100mg eod for 6 weeks. never used tren before and just wanted some feedback. i know its one of the best anabolics out there.
what can i expect?
what have been your experience with it?

thanks a lot guys, just curious as to what i have to look forward to!!

stats as of now
5'8''
200lbs
8% bf


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Jul 30, 2011)

getting very strong, ripped, great size, those are the positives , now the negatives , insomnia , aggression, dizzy spells,hair loss


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 30, 2011)

Your sleep will go for a shit. This in turn causes aggression and you will be easily iritated. Your libido will increase above and beyond what you get from test. You will sweat alot!! When you train you will be drenched head to toe. Strength goes through the roof! You will look fuller and hatder than ever before. Its amazing stuff and goid choice starting with the short ester as the sides can become unbearable. The acne sucks, it causrs alot on my back and shoulders and they are big zits! You will know when its time to come off as it makes you feel very toxic. These are just my experiences ive run both tren a and e and just finished 6 weeks of tren a at 150 mg eod.


----------



## bigdtrain (Jul 30, 2011)

thanks for feed back
i am prone to acne aswell, get it mild from just test


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 30, 2011)

Is cutting on tren near intollerable?


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 30, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Is cutting on tren near intollerable?



I had a very tough time especially when you are low carb. That with insomnia and profuse sweatung was a nightmare.


----------



## bigdtrain (Jul 30, 2011)

i guess thats what i have to look forward to when i do a cutting cycle, for now i need more mass though

and one more question
if i am running tren a 100mg eod and test c 250mg 2x week
is 1 mg liquidex monwedfri good? more, less?


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 30, 2011)

time to turn into the HULK big D


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 30, 2011)

Lol I make it sound terrible lol! Its not that bad but when you are done you are done. Once you try it you will know what i mean. It is the best anabolic there is no question. I know ill do it again at some point but i think ill do tren e next time and just use it for bulking that way the irritability caused by hunger wont be a factor. And when you are eating to grow tren blows your doirs off in the gym.


----------



## bigdtrain (Jul 30, 2011)

brad1224 said:


> time to turn into the HULK big D


 
oh yeah


----------



## bigdtrain (Jul 30, 2011)

in 6 weeks can i hit 210??


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 30, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Lol I make it sound terrible lol! Its not that bad but when you are done you are done. Once you try it you will know what i mean. It is the best anabolic there is no question. I know ill do it again at some point but i think ill do tren e next time and just use it for bulking that way the irritability caused by hunger wont be a factor. And when you are eating to grow tren blows your doirs off in the gym.


 
ehhh it pretty much is terrible hahah

but if you can handle the sides it will be worth it


----------



## GMO (Jul 30, 2011)

The thing that sticks out most in my mind when I think of Tren is the pump, that all-over jacked feeling, that is with you 24-7.

My experiences with Tren have been a lot different.  I experience very few sides other than the insomnia and aggression.  It is a remarkable repartitioning compound and yes, it will make you strong as hell.  It will also make you gain more weight than your diet would normally dictate.  One of the reasons it is so popular in the beef industry, is because they can feed the cows the same amount each day, but it will result in more meat if they are on Finaplix.  It's called "feed efficiency".


----------



## endurance724 (Jul 30, 2011)

if u are running tren u would need sum dostinex on hand man, prolactin raises while on tren. also the night sweats only happen to me personaly if i ate carbs at night, its as tho the thermogenics ignited them while i slept.


----------



## bigdtrain (Jul 31, 2011)

what about letro?
cause i have arimidex and letro on hand
should i still consider dostinex?



endurance724 said:


> if u are running tren u would need sum dostinex on hand man, prolactin raises while on tren. also the night sweats only happen to me personaly if i ate carbs at night, its as tho the thermogenics ignited them while i slept.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 31, 2011)

Tren is amazing, but the side effects are too harsh for alot of people. Insomnia, sweating, aggression, acne, hairloss, hair growth, etc. aren't uncommon due to the highly androgenic properties it has.
As for your dosages, 100mg eod is kind of high for a virgin to tren imo, but it's not outlandish, and if you can handle the sides, go for it. 
Arimidex will do you no good for prolactin induced gyno, and letro will help a little, but not as much as one would prefer. I'd consider getting some good ol' cabergoline to combat the prolactin.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 31, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Is cutting on tren near intollerable?


  Much better experience for me. The low carbs help a lot with Tren's side effects. Carbs at night tend to cause further insomnia and sweating. Going low/no carb at night seems to reduce those sides when dieting. I prefer Tren for cutting.


----------



## bigdtrain (Jul 31, 2011)

thanks for the advice, a virgin tren user i am! i will start at that dose and if it is too much i can always lower. 

and what is cabergoline??



Noheawaiian said:


> Tren is amazing, but the side effects are too harsh for alot of people. Insomnia, sweating, aggression, acne, hairloss, hair growth, etc. aren't uncommon due to the highly androgenic properties it has.
> As for your dosages, 100mg eod is kind of high for a virgin to tren imo, but it's not outlandish, and if you can handle the sides, go for it.
> Arimidex will do you no good for prolactin induced gyno, and letro will help a little, but not as much as one would prefer. I'd consider getting some good ol' cabergoline to combat the prolactin.


----------



## bigdtrain (Jul 31, 2011)

Cabergoline
just looked it up. it would def be good to have
how many times a week and what dose
i can get the liq-prami


----------

